# FINA Frequently Asked Questions!



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2003)

*FINA Frequently Asked Questions:*

What is Finaplix?
Finaplix is a veterinary cattle implant, farmers give it to their cattle to increase their weight before sending them to slaughter. Each Finaplix pellet contains 20mgs of Trenbolone Acetate, yellow dye #5,methyl-cellulose 

Are Finaplix and tren the same thing and what is it?
Yes in a way. Tren is contained in Finaplix. Tren is a very potent androgen not being affected by aromatase or 5alpha-reductase. It binds very tightly to the androgen receptor and will not readily convert to estrogen. 

Is Finaplix legal?
This one is truly for the lawyers. Yes it is legal to buy or obtain if you are a cattle farmer. To have this in your possession for any other use than what it was designed for, could be opening yourself up for trouble. So you have a somewhat of a loophole. But as it stands... it is legal. 

Are Finaplix purchases tracked?
All regulated drugs are tracked in some fashion. The Vet suppliers are supposed to send in form on the sale of all their steroids. The USDA and FDA are responsible for the safety or our meat. So chances are that if you bought some Finaplix, your name in on some list, in some file. I really don't believe you have much to worry about. But the choice is yours. 

Where in the hell do I get the Finaplix pellets?
Do a search on any major search engine for Finaplix-h and you will find a bunch of online retailers. These are the ones that I found. Finaplix pellets

How do you make fina or tren
www.universalkits.com/instructions.htm 


Is it true that Finaplix is no longer being produced?
No. It is still being made. Although. Make sure you buy either Finaplix-H (200mgs per package .about $37.00 US) or Finaplix component-TH (4000mg per pachage. about $75.00 US). Remember, both are the same mg/mg.

What are the doses?
Averages doses is around 75mgs ED (every day) but there is a wide difference between the doses I've seen. Ranging from 38mgs ED all the way up to 200mgs ED. The higher doses are not meant for people new to this drug. I would suggest that only the experienced, used mgs. that high. 

Can I take fina orally?
Yes, you can also hit yourself in the foot with a hammer. Neither of which will do you much good. 

How much will it be if I make it myself as apposed to buying it remade from a source?
Between $65.00 and 75.00 US dollars for 2 carts of Finaplix-h or 1 cart of Finaplix-TH and 1 - 4gm kit equals out to be around $115.00 US dollars. Premade from a source can easily double that number. Or even close to triple it for the same amount of product that you'll get from your own. Which are 40 to 50mgs of Trenbolone acetate at around 75mgs/ml. 

What are the differences between the fina kits?
There isn't much difference between the kits. There are little subtle differences. Like one kit may contain 3mls of magic solution (the solution that makes the pellets dissolve) While another may contain 5mls. The vials may be different and they may use different oils. That's it. I think the biggest difference is in the people that sell the kits. If you find one that you like and treats you fairly, then stick with them. I personally like Mr. Universe at www.universalkits.com  I've seen this guy bend over backwards to please his customers. 

How much of each is in the kits? IE: Solution/oil
Depending on the amount of finished product you desire at the end of your conversion you will typically have 20, 40, 60, 80 or 100 milliliters (ML) when your conversion is completed.  A 2G kit for example will yield 20ml total solution in the end a 4G, 40ml etc..  Your kit should have:  1 pre-filter (coffee filter), 1 25mm GD/X PVDF .45UM syringe filter, 1 10CC syringe (push tube), 1 - 18gauge 1.5??? needle, 1 vial of oil (peanut or sesame), 1 vial dissolving solution, 1 sealed sterile vial for finished product.

For example:
www.universalkits.com/ckorder2.htm


What's the magic solution in fina kits?
This is a well guarded secret. And it would not be fair to the kit makers to give you this info. It would put them out of business. I will say ... It is listed on a page somewhere out on the net. 

Are the conversion kits legal?
Yes they are legal. For now! 

Where do you get a fina kit?
This man is tops in my book and many many other Vet's and Mod's around the boards! 

Who's fina kit should I buy?
For outstanding customer service I would suggest www.universalkits.com

Can I do a fina only cycle?
Yes many has done such a cycle, fina alone will build lean muscle mass. But if your looking to pack on some pounds add some form of testosterone in there. 

What needle size am I supposed to use? 
I would not go any smaller than a 25gauge needle. This is probably the best size for fina. Now you can use bigger, but remember that you'll be injecting everyday or every other day. As for the length, an overall good length would be an 1" .....so a 25g 1" 3cc case needle would be the best. Now if you have a fat ass than you'll also need 1 1/2" pins also. these can be bought separately. 

What are the benefits of using fina? 
It is one of the most potent steroids out there, it's close to 3 times as powerful as testosterone. It will not readily convert to estrogen. It builds lean body mass without all the water build up. It's kind of what you see is what you get. Depending on your diet it's a great addition to any cycle except those that contain. deca. I do not recommend these two to be run together. 

Do I need liquidex/Nolvadex/clomid with fina? 
Liquidex can be run with fina, but Nolvadex will not do you any good if you see the onset of gyno (this is very rare, but it has happened). Clomid should be used after each and every cycle. 

How much fina do I need to buy to run XXmg/day for xx many weeks?
First decide on how much your going to take every day or every other day and how long we intend to run this cycle or in a cycle. For this purpose will will run 75mg/ml ed for 6 weeks....7 days in a week X 6 weeks = 42 days X 75mgs = 3150mgs Each cart contains 2000mgs of tren, so we will need 2 cartridges of Finaplix-h 

What is the difference between taking fina ed or eod?
I'm not going to tell you that it bad to do it every other day, but instead I will tell you that everyday is better for keeping the steroid in your blood at a constant level. 

What other gear do I take with it?
For bulking Just about anything except deca. For cutting, look for these to ad.. eq winny DL's masteron 

Can I replace the oil for fina conversion with some oil based AS?
Yes I have done this with both long and short estered tests They work great. It just takes a little longer through the coffee filtering process. I will have the links later for the method I used with all the numbers. 

How much more effective is converting it to injectable opposed to dmso or phlogel?
Since there are no studies between the two and all we have are our own experiences, So by going on many opinions of people that have used both, I'd say around 50% more effective to the transdermal or nasal form. 

Nasal sprays and sublingual forms are also popular, and while they too have some minor success, they are the worst way to go. It's a steroid, and with the added ester its even more lipophillic. Since the mucous membranes in the mouth and nose only let hydrophilic substances through, the rate of absorption is extremely limited. Usually to achieve this cyclodextrins are used, sugars that are lipophillic on the inside and can hold a steroid inside, but are hydrophilic on the outside, making the whole absorbable through these channels. But since fina does not have this and most of us do not possess the skills to make cyclodextrin complexes in our own kitchens, this is not a path one should consider.

What are the side effects from fina?
The side effects of fina are the same as other steroids, acne, hair loss and such. Fina has been known to have showed increased aggression in some people, but with a little control, this can be dealt with, without flying off the handle at everyone. 

Can I use fina and propecia? 
Who the hell knows, everytime I think I have the answer, there is someone to to add a valid point in the other direction!.

What's fina cough?
Some say it's the BA in the solution used to dissolve the pellets. I disagree to a point. It may have to do with the combo of BA and the tren, but not just the BA. 
There is BA in other steroids and we don't get the coughs like we do with fina.

Is fina kidney and liver toxic? 
Although it is not proven, you can never be too safe. IMO I would take your liver and kidney protectors just to err on the safe side! 

Can fina cause gyno?
Yes, but it is very rare. 



What can be done about fina gyno?
The progesterone related gyno can be cured most of the time with 1 gram of vitex taken every day until the gyno symptoms disappears. Bromocriptine at 2.5/day split 1.25 in the morning and in the evening will inhibit prolactin.
Bromocriptine is to prolactin as arimidex is to estrogen.

Place to purchase:
http://www.rx2world.com/Bromocriptine.htm
http://www.1drugstore-online.com/sh...+Generic+name+- 
https://mars.powweb.com:5021/mof15/plist.htm 
http://208.234.10.47/mcart/index.cg...=show&cat=A-D


What is fina dick and am I going to get it?
Is when your penis doesn't function as it normally does. Some have experienced trouble with getting an errections. 

What about sex drive?
Yes your sex drive can be inhibited. You can use certain other drugs to combat this. Proviron and testosterone are two that help with this problem. But you say that you want to do a fina and or fina/equipoise stack alone... Well then you have one other option, Viagra. 

Does it shut you down your HTPA hard?
Yes it does. 

How many places can I inject and where?
Any muscle in your body! Glutes, tri's, bi's, lats, traps, delts, pecs, quads, calfs (but these tend to hurt like a bitch), ETC.

What about supplements can they be taken whiling running Fina?
Sure any Pro-Hormones will boost gains and mix well with Fina like 1-Testosterone (test precursor) or 1,4ADD (EQ-boldenone precursor).  

How about Growth Horomone?
Of course GH is great along side most AS but it can be VERY expensive but there is a product  about to be released which looks and acts almost identical to GH.  It is an amino acid peptide bond, a precursor to Growth Hormone which stimulates the pituitary gland raising GH levels higher than when taking regular GH injections.  This product will be available through several distributors by the name ???P-GH???  and will sell for around $200 which is so much cheaper than a $1,200 Humatrope kit.  It comes in powder form (just like GH), with bacteriostatic water for reconstitution (just like GH) and has to be refrigertated (just like GH) and can be taken orally but although they won???t be allowed to say this it is best taken by subcutaneous injection (just like GH).  One distributor I know for sure will have this will be www.universalkits.com look for a post for availability.

Thanks for reading and I hope this helped and if you have any question please email my buddy mr.universe@universalkits.com he???s a great guy and willing to help. 

Conversion Chart

This is for 1..cartridge of finaplix-h and 1... 2gm kit
With a 3% loss of product in the conversion 
If you do everything correctly the Oil(mls) to mg strenth would be as follows. 
If you were to use only "X" amount of oil, you will have your fina at "X" strength

10ml = 194mg/ml 
11ml = 176mg/ml 
12ml = 161mg/ml 
13ml = 149mg/ml 
14ml = 138mg/ml 
15ml = 129mg/ml 
16ml = 121mg/ml 
17ml = 114mg/ml 
18ml = 107mg/ml 
19ml = 102mg/ml 
20ml = 97mg/ml 
21ml = 92mg/ml 
22ml = 88mg/ml 
23ml = 84mg/ml 
24ml = 80mg/ml 
25ml = 77mg/ml 

A word of caution. Some kits have 5mls of magic solution (this is the main factor of pain) and some only have 3mls.
So most people that have tried to convert a higher mg product just take out the oil.

This raises the ratio of "solution to oil" mixture....Which causes the more painful injections.
A better way to raise it would be to add more pellets to a 2gm kit 

So unless you know and understand the ins and outs of this, 
Just stick with converting with all the product(finaplix pellets), oil and magic solution. 

****************************************

This is for 2..cartridge2 of finaplix-h and 1... 4gm kit
With a 3% loss of product in the conversion 
If you do everything correctly the
Oil(mls) to mg strenth would be as follows.

35ml = 110mg/ml 
36ml = 108mg/ml 
37ml = 104mg/ml 
38ml = 102mg/ml 
39ml = 99mg/ml 
40ml = 97mg/ml 
41ml = 95mg/ml 
42ml = 92mg/ml 
43ml = 90mg/ml 
44ml = 88mg/ml 
45ml = 86mg/ml 
46ml = 84mg/ml 
47ml = 82mg/ml 
48ml = 80mg/ml 
49ml = 79mg/ml 
50ml = 77mg/ml


----------

